

Show HN: A cool way to navigate reddit front-page through time - jQueryIsAwesome
http://chronoreddit.com

======
jQueryIsAwesome
Hi, I am the creator, you can also use shift + mouse-wheel to navigate through
time. And you can also put your mouse over the camera icons to see the
pictures. It works well on Android devices.

